# Caption the Photo 9-24-13



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 24, 2013)

:-( red x of death today for me


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nothing here either.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 24, 2013)

I see the words

demonic-creepy-scary-vintage-ads-childre


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 24, 2013)

Maybe attaching it will work...dunno....


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 24, 2013)

The worlds first hair crimp-er...


----------



## csb (Sep 24, 2013)

"Once Betty started putting crack in everything, the day went so much fasterblastercasterIcanhearcolorsyes!"


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 24, 2013)

ok kids...if you don't start listening this is what your backside is going to look like


----------



## csb (Sep 24, 2013)

"You're next."


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 24, 2013)

Dayum. Da bitch be cookin' waffles. Now that's what I'm talkin' bout.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 24, 2013)

This is my waffle iron.

There are many like it, but this one is mine.

My waffle iron is my best friend. It is my life.

I must master it as I must master my life.

Without me, my waffle iron is useless.

With out my waffle iron, I am useless...

I must pour the batter true.

I must ensure my timing is better then my enemy, who is trying to kill me.

I must feed the hungry children before the hungry children succeed in killing me.

Before God, I swear this creed: my waffle iron and myself are defenders against hunger, we are the masters of of hungry children, we are the saviors of my sanity.

So be it, until there is no hunger and world peace.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 24, 2013)

"How would you like your other testicle?"


----------



## csb (Sep 24, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> "How would you like your other testicle?"




:lmao:


----------

